# Average Price of Raw Goat Milk?



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Raw milk is not legal here in VA (except via herd share), but I'm trying to justify - in court - what I'm charging for the lost milk from the two does killed by dogs. I need to know if there's a website/link where I can find the info on average prices in states where it is legal. Even though I can't legally sell it here, I want to show the amount of $$ lost, since I'll have to buy milk from the store to make up the difference in what was lost, plus do without the yogurt, kefir, cheese, soap, etc.

Nevermind - I found the info in another thread


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

I'm in PA and I pay 4.55 for half gallon of raw goats milk straight from the farm. Not sure what a gallon costs.


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

When I typed up the bill, I figured $7.00/gal. I know that might be a little on the low side, but I had to keep the bill under $5,000 total for small claims court. Thanks for the info!


----------



## eyore (Jan 7, 2011)

Your welcome, I'm sure some of the other ladies can give you some ideas on what it cost in there area.


----------



## madrona (Apr 16, 2012)

Here in Washington State there's a dairy farm that sells it for $12/gallon.


----------



## Donna1982 (Jun 14, 2011)

I'm starting here this year and I plan on 5 a gallon if you bring your own jar and 6 if I have to supply the jar.


----------



## houndlover (Feb 20, 2009)

$10 a gallon in Oregon.


----------



## GoatJunkie (Dec 26, 2012)

The farmer I worked for over the spring got $10 a gallon, and sold 5-7 gallons a day.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

It goes for $6 a gallon here, but prices here are low.


----------



## andabigmac (Jan 10, 2011)

$10- 12 here depending on the dairy.


----------



## PrettyPaisley (May 18, 2007)

Mine was $10/gallon but after kidding it will be $12. I can't afford to feed them otherwise.


----------



## sgsnoco (Oct 12, 2012)

I would love to know where raw goat milk can be had in Western WA for 12/gallon, I haven't been able to find anything cheaper than 18-20/gallon.


----------



## madrona (Apr 16, 2012)

*sgsnoco* - check here: http://warawmilk.com/jekuthiel.html
That's where I got my $12 figure from. 
Where in Washington are you? I'm in the Gig Harbor area and will hopefully have raw goat milk by next summer that I'll gladly sell to you for much less!


----------



## Frosted Mini's (Nov 29, 2012)

$8 a gallon is the going rate around here. I do have one customer I only charge $6 because he is awesome and will take ALL the frozen milk or any other milk I have at one time.


----------



## sgsnoco (Oct 12, 2012)

madrona said:


> *sgsnoco* - check here: http://warawmilk.com/jekuthiel.html
> That's where I got my $12 figure from.
> Where in Washington are you? I'm in the Gig Harbor area and will hopefully have raw goat milk by next summer that I'll gladly sell to you for much less!


I am up near Everett, that spot is way too far out to drive to. There used to be some small farms listed at that site that would sell for 9-10/gal, but unsurprisingly they are out of business and were several hours' drive from anything. 

We're getting our own dairy animals later this year. Hopefully it goes well, we drink about 2 gallons a week of regular old Darigold, so we don't need a lot of production to replace that.


----------



## Laverne (May 25, 2008)

It looks like this may be the compensation you are entitled to. Just the value of the animal up to 400.00. http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusvast3_1_796_66_89.htm#s6584


----------



## harvestmoonfarm (Nov 24, 2012)

Laverne said:


> It looks like this may be the compensation you are entitled to. Just the value of the animal up to 400.00. http://www.animallaw.info/statutes/stusvast3_1_796_66_89.htm#s6584


This is only if the dogs' owners are not known and/or if the livestock is killed by coyotes, bobcats, etc., in which case the county would have to pay. I've already spoken with the ACO about this law, but thanks


----------



## ani's ark (May 12, 2012)

$12 per gallon here in NZ, give or take. 
BUT it is not legal to sell raw milk for human consumption, so has to be labelled as such. It becomes a silly little blackmarket for people to eat/drink what they choose. 

I have my first customer who advertised at the local store. She's looking for goat milk as she and her son are allergic to cow milk and goat milk is fine. She is coming this Tuesday to buy 1/2 gallon at agreed price of $6 - I told her to just make a donation based on what she pays for soy or goat milk locally and she has to understand it is for sale for animal consumption only....if she chooses to drink it thats her choice. She understood me very clearly heheh. Ridiculous, she really is so keen it's a pleasure to serve her.

It means the weeks milk from one doe has only cost me $1 in feed. Yay!!! So if thats a regular thing it means our household milk is effectively free. And of course I will invite her to meet Salma and understand the milking and hygiene process so she can be well informed and witness my management of the animals and milk. If she's really keen I could look at selling her one of next years doelings, trained for the milkstand (which hubby could build from scrap and sell too...hmmm), find another customer and raise my calves for free too. I think this could be a decent little sideline business! 

Now I just have to ensure I can stay on the right side of the law.


----------



## Hannah90 (May 2, 2012)

Wow. My jaw just hit the floor on these prices. I had no idea raw goat milk was so spendy! It's more expensive than cow milk. Glad I'm not buying it.


----------

